# Auto Finesse Temptation vs Dodo Juice Purple Haze



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I can't decide on my next wax so i thought i'd seek some advice on here.

I love auto finesse products and i have many of them although i have never used their wax.

On the other hand i have used dodo juice purple haze and the results were amazing

My car is a black fiesta st

I can't decide whether to go for a pot of temptation or go with what i know and get another pot of dodo juice purple haze

Any advice would be great
Cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tough one for me tbh as I love purple haze on black but also love temptations reflectiveness

However, if you can stretch to £35 then auto finesse passion is on amazon and beats them both imo


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

bump, anyone else had experience with temptation?


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

I have used both (on black too) and haven't been enamoured with either to be honest. Chemical Guys 50/50 is a much better (but less "glamorous") option - as is Autoglym HD.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

smifeune said:


> bump, anyone else had experience with temptation?


Its the only wax I've ever thrown away. Draw your own conclusions from that lol. Smells terrible and was a pita to use. Purple haze is a far nicer wax to work with.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Its the only wax I've ever thrown away. Draw your own conclusions from that lol. Smells terrible and was a pita to use. Purple haze is a far nicer wax to work with.


It may not be the easiest to use but that smell is amazing haha

Not gonna lie I've given mine away now though


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

purple haze it is. cheers guys


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

smifeune said:


> purple haze it is. cheers guys


Nice choice. Out of the two PH wins hands down for me too. I thought it was just me who found temptations application a bit tricky. PH is quite forgiving even if over applied.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Purple Haze for the win, every time i have used on black cars it has always come up with the goods for me


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Any ideas how the regular purple haze compares to the purple haze 'pro edition' in terms of looks?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Any ideas how the regular purple haze compares to the purple haze 'pro edition' in terms of looks?


Very similar but the pro is a hybrid so lasts longer


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. Have always wondered about that, and the differences between Purple haze and Blue velvet


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Blue Velvet is awesome and it smells delicious!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Blue Velvet is awesome and it smells delicious!


Which one have you tried Flakey, Blue velvet or the pro one?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Which one have you tried Flakey, Blue velvet or the pro one?


 Not the pro, I have a panel pot of the original Blue Velvet and I love it. I also got the Rainforest Rub but didn't like it and luckily sold it off. I think you can't go wrong with the pro range as people claim they look almost like the non pro version but with additional durability.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodo Juice seem to be a very good brand. I like the look of Banana Armour as well, but apparently that isn't intended for dark cars like ours


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Dodo Juice seem to be a very good brand. I like the look of Banana Armour as well, but apparently that isn't intended for dark cars like ours


Indeed. They make good waxes at a very affordable price point and unlike the so called "durable" waxes, they offer the user a very good experience in terms of usage, scent, color etc. Durability was an issue which was sorted by the introduction of the pro range. Supernatural seems like a very unique wax, something that guarantees not to alter the optics of your perfectly polished paint at all; just adds protection.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Supernatural is very good:thumb: Why didn't you buy instead of Vic's red?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got this in the post just now from Dodo. Should compliment the SN and SN Carnuaba glaze nicely.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_04971_zpsdc0177d1.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_04981_zps59d9cabf.jpg.html]


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Supernatural is very good:thumb: Why didn't you buy instead of Vic's red?


I haven't used either but went with Vic's as it seems to add a lot of wetness to the paint unlike SN that preserves optical clarity. I will get around to SN & SN Hybrid in no time


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I haven't used either but went with Vic's as it seems to add a lot of wetness to the paint unlike SN that preserves optical clarity. I will get around to SN & SN Hybrid in no time


The problem with Vic's is the reflections. It leaves deep wet look but the reflections aren't that great . Clarity I'm not so sure but I need to check again as it's been a while since I used it, and I've only used it once over Amigo, the rest of the times have been over CG Blacklight or Britemax EE.

I'm going to start taking some photos of all the combo's I do, since I strip my car down most weekend


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have plenty of class leading sealants that provide great reflections. A little bored with those so I am after the deep wet look.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I have plenty of class leading sealants that provide great reflections. A little bored with those so I am after the deep wet look.


I have a week off work this week. Do you reckon I should strip the car down today apply 2 coats of Amigo,. first by DA then by hand.

Then do 1 side of the car bonnet to boot with Vic red 2-3 coats

the other side of car bonnet to boot with Pinnacle souveran 2-3 coats? i can take some photos


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

or should I use CK RMG,., as I'm new to that


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> I have a week off work this week. Do you reckon I should strip the car down today apply 2 coats of Amigo,. first by DA then by hand.
> 
> Then do 1 side of the car bonnet to boot with Vic red 2-3 coats
> 
> the other side of car bonnet to boot with Pinnacle souveran 2-3 coats? i can take some photos


If it were to me, I'd like to see a comparison of both the Vic's waxes that you own.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> If it were to me, I'd like to see a comparison of both the Vic's waxes that you own.


Good thinking. I'll do that. At the moment I'm just finishing off a mates Nissan qashqai at the moment. I went with ez creme followed with FK1000 as he has a silver car. I dont like fk1000 but on this colour looks mint, ill take a photo later when ive washed it as there is polish spray all over as i did it really quick. Looks good though:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> If it were to me, I'd like to see a comparison of both the Vic's waxes that you own.


What glaze should i use? blacklight, glossworks, ez creme, megs 7,megs up, amigo, ck rmg, dj Lime prime lite

Btw ive never layered amigo but have done with all the others except rmg as only just got that


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> What glaze should i use? blacklight, glossworks, ez creme, megs 7,megs up, amigo, ck rmg, dj Lime prime lite
> 
> Btw ive never layered amigo but have done with all the others except rmg as only just got that


Let's see Lime prime Lite under both the Vic's waxes :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Let's see Lime prime Lite under both the Vic's waxes :thumb:


Well I would have had a go at this today but unfortunetely my mate only came by to pick his car up after 8:30pm,., and as you can see our cars were too closely parked for me to start snow foaming and working on my car. Also a bit late to whip out the machine polisher as well to get those multiple coats of glaze going. Will have a go tomorrow instead

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/nissan_zps027634b4.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

hey flakey,

you'll be pleased to know that I've stripped my car down with CG Citrus wash Clear, then deep cleansed it with Klasse AIO.

You'll have to excuse me as i've gone with Amigo instead.,., Sorry couldn't resist it mate..,., 1st coat via DA blue hex,.,., 2nd coat by hand.

Here's the first coat of Vic's Collectors on 1 panel,.,. I haven't applied any more than that,.,just the back passenger door at the moment,..,, it's a very wet wax spreading like butter,., it has brought some nice depth over amigo .

I'll try and get some more pics up later once I've applied the whole car,., heres a quick 1 for starters [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05281_zpsf40dfe27.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

passenger side of the car done now except for the bonnet and boot

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05371_zps4dd84a9d.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Collectors lovely wax:thumb: I applied vics concours on the whole boot then decided it didn't look as good as the 2 panels that I did with collectors,., so ended up putting 2 coats of Collectors over the concours (on the boot). The whole car now has 2 coats of Collectors, except for the boot, which has 1 coat of Concours with 2 x coats of collectors on top.

Collectors lovely wet looking, deep, and balanced wax. It brightened the paint, but maintained depth and wetness while keeping the warm Carnuaba glow. Nice reflections and gloss as well that you don't get with Concours. Very blingy :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Car looks good Chewy.



chewy_ said:


> Very blingy :thumb:


I am glad I didn't buy Collectors, I don't want that at all.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Car looks good Chewy.
> 
> I am glad I didn't buy Collectors, I don't want that at all.


I understand where you're coming from with that. It's just that, I seem to have accumulated a lot of show waxes,., deep and warm looking waxes so I'm happy to have a wax like collectors just for a bit of a change. Collectors is meant to have good durability as well.

Actually, what suprised me with this wax is how easy it was to spread. People refer to waxes spreading like butter,., but this wax was spreading like semi- melted butter.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> I understand where you're coming from with that. It's just that, I seem to have accumulated a lot of show waxes,., deep and warm looking waxes so I'm happy to have a wax like collectors just for a bit of a change. Collectors is meant to have good durability as well.
> 
> Actually, what suprised me with this wax is how easy it was to spread. People refer to waxes spreading like butter,., but this wax was spreading like semi- melted butter.


I will get to Collector's eventually :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I will get to Collector's eventually :thumb:


Do you think I should strip the car down tomorrow again and try out SNH and SN?

Or Blacklight and SNH?

If I do.,., then I'll use Lime prime lite to compliment the Dodo Range


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Do you think I should strip the car down tomorrow again and try out SNH and SN?
> 
> Or Blacklight and SNH?
> 
> If I do.,., then I'll use Lime prime lite to compliment the Dodo Range


I think you should enjoy the Vic's Collectors look for a while and leave the car alone. Get a beer tomorrow with your mate  Or find another car to work on.


----------

